# Movie Quote Game!



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

I'm bored soooo...
You try to guess what movie the quote is from. First person to get it right gets to post their own quote and so on. Please, no quotes from movies still in theaters. Hints are optional.
Here we go.
Hint: it's an old Western.
Quote: Big party! Where da whiskey!?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 24, 2018)

How many guesses before we get a hint?
I have no idea.
Is it a comedy?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many guesses before we get a hint?
> I have no idea.
> Is it a comedy?


Yes it is considered a comedy


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

You are free to ask as many questions as you want.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 24, 2018)

Blazing saddles?
I'm not much for Westerns....


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Blazing saddles?
> I'm not much for Westerns....


Nope. 
Main character is played by John Wayne


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

Chisum didn't need the hint haha


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Chisum didn't need the hint haha


Not Chisum[emoji1]


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

ok mclintock haha


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> ok mclintock haha


Yay!
Your turn.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

everybody move!!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> everybody move!!


Is that the princess bride?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

yep your turn


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

Why so serious


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 24, 2018)

Dark knight?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Dark knight?


Yes!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 24, 2018)

Surely you can't be serious
I am serious, and don't call me Shirley.....


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

airplane


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 24, 2018)

You got it


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

We was beat when we was born


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> We was beat when we was born


Is that Newsies?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

yep


----------



## daniellenc (May 24, 2018)

I need to watch more media lol feeling left out hehe.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

Comedy
Woman- "Can I get you anything? Do you need anything?"
Man- "I would like some Ice Cream"
Woman- "What kind?"
Man- "It doesn't matter, it's for my a##"


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

You got me there no idea!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

The woman actress is Julianne Moore.
Does that help


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

Nope I'm still ignorant haha


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

Evolution?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Evolution?


Yes!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

I guess google gets the assist on that one haha


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

You bought a used loin?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> You bought a used loin?


Did you mean lion?
Second hand lions


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Did you mean lion?
> Second hand lions


Haha yes I did you are clearly better at this then me haha


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Haha yes I did you are clearly better at this then me haha


That's a great show! 
I honestly didn't think I would do very good
Hmm now for the next quote.. let me think..


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

Alright something a little different. This one is from an older cartoon movie.
"I would tell you what you want to know if I could, mum, but I be a cat. And no cat anywhere ever gave someone a straight answer."


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 24, 2018)

Can I get a hint?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 24, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Can I get a hint?


Here is 2 of them.
I believe it was released in 1982
One of the voices was Jeff Bridges


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 24, 2018)

You folks are amazing! I've never even heard of these movies! I'm getting old, I think!


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is 2 of them.
> I believe it was released in 1982
> One of the voices was Jeff Bridges


Aristocats? (only cartoon cat movie I know- LOL)


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is 2 of them.
> I believe it was released in 1982
> One of the voices was Jeff Bridges


Okay I cheated, and googled it - before I put the answer down - are we allowed to use google?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is 2 of them.
> I believe it was released in 1982
> One of the voices was Jeff Bridges


The last unicorn?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The last unicorn?


Yes


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Okay I cheated, and googled it - before I put the answer down - are we allowed to use google?


I don't see why not. Google away!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

What’s good for the goose, is good for the gander


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> What’s good for the goose, is good for the gander


What's good for the goose.?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> What's good for the goose.?


I'm sorry i don't understand the question?


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I'm sorry i don't understand the question?


Whahaha. That is the name of a movie. Supposed to be your one. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

O haha I see nope that's not it


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I'm sorry i don't understand the question?


This one. Or am I right and you did that on purpose just so you ask that question? [emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> This one. Or am I right and you did that on purpose just so you ask that question? [emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 239745



Haha no didn't even know of that movie 
guess I watch too many kid movies with the kids haha it's from a kids movie


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> O haha I see nope that's not it


Oh darn. That was the only one that came up in google. Going to have to word my question differently.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Haha no didn't even know of that movie
> guess I watch too many kid movies with the kids haha it's from a kids movie


Ok. This is all I have left. Was it from 'Married with Children" ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Ok. This is all I have left. Was it from 'Married with Children" ?


Nope not it


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Nope not it


Hmmmm.[emoji30] [emoji30]


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

Charlotte’s Web


NorCal tortoise guy said:


> What’s good for the goose, is good for the gander[/Q


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Charlotte’s Web


Yes!


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Yes!


Aawww. Now why didn't I think of that one. Darn.


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Charlotte’s Web


Well done.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

“I never wanted anything but the man I fell in love with.”


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “I never wanted anything but the man I fell in love with.”


The Greatest Showman


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> The Greatest Showman


Yes!


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Yes!


Yay. I got one right. 

"You can have my gun when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

Men in Black


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> Men in Black


Yes. Damn. Obviously far too easy. Well done.


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

"Hovitos are near. Poison is still fresh, 3 days."


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> "Hovitos are near. Poison is still fresh, 3 days."


Raiders of the lost arc


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

yes !


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> yes !


Whoop whoop. 

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse,"


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Whoop whoop.
> 
> "I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse,"


The Godfather?


----------



## CarolM (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The Godfather?


Yes.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

“Rake er easy cluck cluck”


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 25, 2018)

Cinderella


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 25, 2018)

“WE GET THE WARHEAD AND WE HOLD THE WORLD RANSOM FOR…. _ONE MILLION DOLLARS_.”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> “WE GET THE WARHEAD AND WE HOLD THE WORLD RANSOM FOR…. _ONE MILLION DOLLARS_.”


Austin powers


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Austin powers


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

"Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the Sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil, it, bake it, sauté it..."


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> "Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the Sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil, it, bake it, sauté it..."


Forrest Gump


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

“I’m a Dapper Dan man.”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “I’m a Dapper Dan man.”


O brother where art tho


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> O brother where art tho


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Sampson poop!


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Sampson poop!


I have no idea but I’m going to say Turner and Hooch.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Sampson poop!


Umm is that Gone in 60seconds?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Umm is that Gone in 60seconds?


No


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> No


Darn. I remember a dog ate keys in that one..


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Hint.
Sampson is a tortoise


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hint.
> Sampson is a tortoise


Dr. Doolittle?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Dr. Doolittle?



Nope


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

Do I hear Jim Carey in Ace Ventura or Liar Liar ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> Do I hear Jim Carey in Ace Ventura or Liar Liar ?


No


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Hint #2

1992

Tom Hanks had a small roll


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hint #2
> 
> 1992
> 
> Tom Hanks had a small roll


Radio Flyer


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> Radio Flyer


Yes!


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

" One ping and one ping only " actor Scott Glenn


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> " One ping and one ping only " actor Scott Glenn



hint : hunting for something


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

The hub


Razan said:


> hint : hunting for something


“
The hunt for red october


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> " One ping and one ping only " actor Scott Glenn


The hunt for red October?


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The hub
> “
> The hunt for red october


yyyyessss


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The hub
> “
> The hunt for red october


My hubby gave me the answer too[emoji1]


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> My hubby gave me the answer too[emoji1]


got a movie quote?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

I don't need to buy that, I confiscate it. I'm an officer of the court!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I don't need to buy that, I confiscate it. I'm an officer of the court!


A few good men?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

No


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

True Grit


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

" How about I hold your head under water for just a little while " by character Charles Postal Wait


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

North to Alaska?


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> North to Alaska?



No. But it is a Western.

Actor Kevin C.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> " How about I hold your head under water for just a little while " by character Charles Postal Wait


Open range


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Open range



YES YES YES


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

Razan said:


> YES YES YES


I never thought I'd get to say this again. I AM GETTING THE PIG!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I never thought I'd get to say this again. I AM GETTING THE PIG!


RED


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 25, 2018)

Hi, I'm Tom!


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hi, I'm Tom!


50 first dates?


----------



## Razan (May 25, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hi, I'm Tom!



50 First Dates ? Oh Sniped... Congratulations !


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 25, 2018)

I'm McLovin


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 25, 2018)

It's a comedy starring Jonah Hill


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> It's a comedy starring Jonah Hill


Superbad?


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Superbad?


That is correct... Ur up


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 25, 2018)

These I killed because I wanted to kill him. But I never found him and I never will. Since you're the last he must be dead.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> 50 first dates?


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> These I killed because I wanted to kill him. But I never found him and I never will. Since you're the last he must be dead.


Dragon heart?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Dragon heart?


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Look into my eyes. Your soul is stained by the blood of the innocent. Feel their pain!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Look into my eyes. Your soul is stained by the blood of the innocent. Feel their pain!


Yay Ghost Rider


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

Nobody puts baby in a corner


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Nobody puts baby in a corner


Dirty dancing?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Dirty dancing?


Yep


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

“ Don’t you like girls? We ain't never hardly ever seen one.”


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> “ Don’t you like girls? We ain't never hardly ever seen one.”


Peter Pan


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Peter Pan


No


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> “ Don’t you like girls? We ain't never hardly ever seen one.”


Hook


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> “ Don’t you like girls? We ain't never hardly ever seen one.”


Snow White (I watch too many kids movies.)


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Hook


 No


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Snow White (I watch too many kids movies.)


No


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Hint: made in 1954


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hint: made in 1954


7 brides for 7 brothers


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

“Three bitty kids with shovels walk right into our hideout and get the drop on us.“


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “Three bitty kids with shovels walk right into our hideout and get the drop on us.“


The apple dumpling gang


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The apple dumpling gang


Yes!


----------



## CarolM (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Yes!


You guys sure do know your movies.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Well- played.I could used men like you.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Well- played.I could used men like you.


Hint?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Hint?


Staring Matthew macfadyen


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Staring Matthew macfadyen


I have no idea. I don’t think I’ve seen any movies he has played in.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> I have no idea. I don’t think I’ve seen any movies he has played in.


All for one and one for all


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> All for one and one for all


Three Musketeers


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Three Musketeers


Yep


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

“I found it! I found it!”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “I found it! I found it!”


I ain’t got a clue


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

Hint: The Great Valley


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Hint: The Great Valley


The land before time


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> The land before time


Yes!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

Let er buck


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Let er buck


Western?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Western?


It's a western


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Let er buck


Hildago?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hildago?


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

First you gotta do the truffle shuffle


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> First you gotta do the truffle shuffle


Goonies


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Goonies


My husband knew that one right away.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 26, 2018)

"After all, I'm just a girl, standing in front of a boy, asking him to love her."


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 26, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> "After all, I'm just a girl, standing in front of a boy, asking him to love her."


Notting hill


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Notting hill


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Winds in the east, there's a mist coming in, like something is brewing, about to begin.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Winds in the east, there's a mist coming in, like something is brewing, about to begin.


Perfect Storm?


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Winds in the east, there's a mist coming in, like something is brewing, about to begin.


Needful Things


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Perfect Storm?


Nope


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Needful Things


Nope


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Winds in the east, there's a mist coming in, like something is brewing, about to begin.


Probably have to have kids or grand kids to know this one. Here's another clue: D i c k Van Dyke had the worst english accent on the planet.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Probably have to have kids or grand kids to know this one. Here's another clue: D i c k Van Dyke had the worst english accent on the planet.


Haha so true that's a good hint though!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2018)

I don't watch movies, so I'm really not playing, but had to jump in on that one.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Winds in the east, there's a mist coming in, like something is brewing, about to begin.


Caine Mutiny?

Uh oh...didn't see the clue...


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Haha so true that's a good hint though!


The only show I can think of with him in it is marry Poppins


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

That's it!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

Feed me Seymour!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Little shop of horrors


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Little shop of horrors


Yay


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Everything the light touches is our kingdom.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Everything the light touches is our kingdom.


Lion King


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Lion King


Yes!


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Everything the light touches is our kingdom.


Lion King


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Tombstone


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Tombstone


Yep


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Shoot her shoot her!!!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Shoot her shoot her!!!


Jurassic Park


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

Get your dirty, webbed phalanges off my boots!


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Get your dirty, webbed phalanges off my boots!


Rango


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

“Oh no, I deserved that one.”


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “Oh no, I deserved that one.”


Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean?


Yes


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

If you can't say anything nice about anybody, come sit by me.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> If you can't say anything nice about anybody, come sit by me.


Steel magnolias


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Steel magnolias


Yes


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

“No, I just like to read the TV Guide. Read the TV Guide, you don’t need a tv.”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “No, I just like to read the TV Guide. Read the TV Guide, you don’t need a tv.”


The lost boys!


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The lost boys!


Yes! I’m watching it right now.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Red light.green light.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Red light.green light.


Mission impossible?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Mission impossible?


Yay!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

This is a pen. This is a pen..


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> This is a pen. This is a pen..


Men in Black?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Men in Black?


Nope


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> This is a pen. This is a pen..


Percy Jackson. Cant believe I didn’t know it right away. My kids love that series.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Percy Jackson. Cant believe I didn’t know it right away. My kids love that series.


Yep


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

“After all this time?”
“ Always.”


----------



## Razan (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “After all this time?”
> “ Always.”



Is it Indiana Jones Crystal Skull ?


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Razan said:


> Is it Indiana Jones Crystal Skull ?


Nope


----------



## Razan (May 27, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “After all this time?”
> “ Always.”



OH OH it's Snape in Harry Potter


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 27, 2018)

Razan said:


> OH OH it's Snape in Harry Potter


Dumbledore and Snape, yes


----------



## Razan (May 27, 2018)

" How are you going to get their attention?"... " live bait" ... " He's a big pig, you can be a big pig too. (sing song in cartoon) "


----------



## Razan (May 27, 2018)

Razan said:


> " How are you going to get their attention?"... " live bait" ... " He's a big pig, you can be a big pig too. (sing song in cartoon) "



More hints. A lot of animals involved. One character named Rafiki . 1994 , another quote : "The shallow end on the gene pool" The circle of life.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 28, 2018)

Razan said:


> More hints. A lot of animals involved. One character named Rafiki . 1994 , another quote : "The shallow end on the gene pool" The circle of life.


Lion king?


----------



## Razan (May 28, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Lion king?



YES !
Sorry my response time was tedious...

go for it.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 28, 2018)

India? I'll tell you something. I got up this morning and I shot an elephant in my pajamas.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> India? I'll tell you something. I got up this morning and I shot an elephant in my pajamas.


What? there was an elephant in your pajamas?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Hint: d i c k van dyke is in it and the movie is from the 60s


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hint: d i c k van dyke is in it and the movie is from the 60s


The Comic?


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 29, 2018)

Chitty chitty bang bang?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Chitty chitty bang bang?


Yes!!


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 29, 2018)

Face it girls, I'm older and have more insurance.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Face it girls, I'm older and have more insurance.


Fried green tomatoes


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Fried green tomatoes


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

This is more like me saying that I will literally *break your **** off* if you ever touch me again. Okay, pumpkin?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> This is more like me saying that I will literally *break your **** off* if you ever touch me again. Okay, pumpkin?


S**t


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> This is more like me saying that I will literally *break your **** off* if you ever touch me again. Okay, pumpkin?


Hitch


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Yep


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

“South America, it’s America but south.”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> “South America, it’s America but south.”


Up?


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Up?


Yes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Listen, lady, do not pretend you know anything about me or my men.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Listen, lady, do not pretend you know anything about me or my men.


Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean?


No


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Hint came out in 2004


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 29, 2018)

Troy?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Troy?


No


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

Hint two: Clive Owen


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hint two: Clive Owen


King Arthur?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> King Arthur?


Yep


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

"I'm sorry I ruined your lives and crammed 11 cookies into the VCR.”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> "I'm sorry I ruined your lives and crammed 11 cookies into the VCR.”


ELF!! Love that movie


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 29, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> ELF!! Love that movie


Yep. I could quote it all day. Love it!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 29, 2018)

You have bewitched me in body and soul, and I love, I love, I love you.


----------

